# Llámale al móvil / Llamalo al celular



## Naira

¿Es buena traducción? En Madrid el CD de persona masculino se pone normalmente con LE, somos así de brutos. "Llámalo" sería forzado. Pero en Argentina, que se conservan intactos los casos de los pronombres, sería LO. 

Tengo entendido que en lugar de teléfono móvil allende los mares se emplea "celular". ¿Me equivoco?


GRACIAS


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Me consta que es así se suele llamar *celular*.


----------



## lazarus1907

Naira said:


> ¿Es buena traducción? En Madrid el CD de persona masculino se pone normalmente con LE, somos así de brutos. "Llámalo" sería forzado. Pero en Argentina, que se conservan intactos los casos de los pronombres, sería LO.
> 
> Tengo entendido que en lugar de teléfono móvil allende los mares se emplea "celular". ¿Me equivoco?GRACIAS


Celular o móvil depende de la influencia de los países anglosajones circundantes, supongo, pero lo más generalizado entre hispanohablantes (y lo que más sentido tiene) es decir "Llámalo al móvil", aunque el uso del dativo no está totalmente condenado.


----------



## María Madrid

Naira said:


> ¿Es buena traducción? En Madrid el CD de persona masculino se pone normalmente con LE, somos así de brutos.


 
No somos brutos, usamos un tipo de leísmo que está perfectamente aceptado por la Real Academia (sólo para OD masculino animado singular). Incluso en Argentina lo utilizan para lo que ellos llaman "leísmo de cortesía", por lo que han explicado hace poco foreros argentinos en hilos recientes sobre el leísmo aceptado y el no aceptado (le por la o les por los). Saludos,


----------



## Alicky

En Argentina utilizamos la segunda expresión: Llamalo al celular



> No somos brutos, usamos un tipo de leísmo que está perfectamente aceptado por la Real Academia (sólo para OD masculino animado singular). Incluso en Argentina lo utilizan para lo que ellos llaman "leísmo de cortesía", por lo que han explicado hace poco foreros argentinos en hilos recientes sobre el leísmo aceptado y el no aceptado (le por la o les por los). Saludos,


 Tal cual


----------



## Naira

Ya sé que no es que seamos brutos, María. Está aceptado, y a mí me suena espantoso con LO  Intentaba ser un chiste. Ya lo hice en este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=220792
Si empleamos criterios históricos sí que somos brutos, lo acepte o no la RAE, porque los pronombres diferencian el caso y tendemos a emplearlos como diferenciación de género. Pero ah, la lengua cambia. Es lo que tiene. Adaptarse o morir


----------



## maidens

llamalo al celular

es la única forma de decirlo como un argentino. Jamás le diríamos móvil al celular


----------



## paradespejardudas

Concuerdo con alicky, sólo un pequeño comentario. Usamos _"lla*má*lo al celular" _acentuado en MA. Hay gente que también dice móvil, pero es muuuuucho más común decir celular


----------



## Honeypum

De acuerdo con maidens, decimos "Llamálo al celular" o directamente "Llamalo al celu".

Móvil casi no se usa, se escucha muy muy muy esporádicamente en Argentina. Siempre se habla de celular.


----------



## Sofia29

Llamalo es una palabra grave terminada en vocal. El acento es prosódico, la palabra no lleva tilde.


----------



## Honeypum

Sofia29 said:


> Llamalo es una palabra grave terminada en vocal. El acento es prosódico, la palabra no lleva tilde.


 
Sí sí, lo sé, por eso lo he puesto en rojo... para acentuar la pronunciación. Tal vez debí usar corchetes.

Saludos


----------



## totor

maidens said:


> llamalo al celular
> 
> es la única forma de decirlo como un argentino. Jamás le diríamos móvil al celular



Yo debo ser uno de los pocos, porque siempre digo *llamalo al móvil*. Lo que nunca diría es *llamale al móvil*.


----------



## Sofia29

totor said:


> Yo debo ser uno de los pocos, porque siempre digo *llamalo al móvil*. Lo que nunca diría es *llamale al móvil*.


 
Jaja, yo digo "llamalo al movicom". Se oye mucho "movi" por mis pagos también.


----------



## mirx

Pues no soy Argentino, pero hay les va!!!.

En México nunca se dice "móvil", los teléfonos móviles son siempre celulares.

Y por más que trate no encontré un caso específico en que utilicemos más *lo* que *le.*

a) ¿Dónde está Pedro?
b) No sé, llámale al celular
c) No sé, llámalo al celular.

Utilizamos una y otra forma sin mayor problema y al parecer no hay diferencia de formalidades o casos de cortesía.

Respecto a que tenemos influencia anglosajona por decir celular, pues no, en Inglaterra dicen "mobile phone" y en Francia utilizan el equivalente. En EE.UU. por el contrario se dice "cell phone", y en la parte francoparlante canadiense utilizan el equivalente a "celular" en Francés. Así que yo más bien diría que es una cosa americana contra una Europea, habrá que ver que dicen los portugueses y los brasileños.


----------



## maidens

totor said:


> Yo debo ser uno de los pocos, porque siempre digo *llamalo al móvil*. Lo que nunca diría es *llamale al móvil*.


 
Seguramente te querés hacer el gallego  

Lo de llamarle movicom al celular está es desuso, almenos al menos por mis pagos.


----------



## lucia2

Tengo una amiga argentina que lleva diez años aquí en California.  Ella me diijo que en Argentina se emplea "moviecom."  Pero parece que su "argentino" es pasado de moda.


----------



## Sofia29

lucia2 said:


> Tengo una amiga argentina que lleva diez años aquí en California. Ella me diijo que en Argentina se emplea "moviecom." Pero parece que su "argentino" es pasado de moda.


 
Movicom fue la primera compañía de telefonía celular y fue la única por un tiempo. Entonces, si tenías celular, era Movicom, por eso se le decía así. 

Ahora la mayoría de la gente le dice celular directamente... pero no es que movicom ya no se use. En mi círculo de amigos/parientes/conocidos, todavía se dice movicom (la palabra celular es considerada "grasa" por mucha gente).


----------



## puntofijo

En Venezuela se dice *celular*. Y ahora que vivo en USA (después de escuchar por años llamarle al *móvil* en España) os pregunto: ¿No se dice, además, en USA "*mobile*"? Pues, yo lo he leído infinidad de veces en las fichas de contacto o en las firmas después de un correo electrónico.

Un saludo.


----------



## Honeypum

Yo también estoy de acuerdo en que "movicom" al celular ya no lo dice nadie y si alguien lo dice es que se quedó en la historia.


----------



## BETOREYES

Bueno, yo tampoco tengo el privilegio de ser argentio, pero...

Si usted es de Bogotá, o de cualquier lugar del oriente y sur del país, dice: "Llámelo al celular".
Si tu eres de Barranquilla, o de cualquier lugar de la costa atlántica, dices: "Llámalo al celular".
Si vos sos de Cali, o de cualquier lugar del occidente del país, decis: "LlamAlo al celular".

Este país está sobreinfluenciado por todo lo gringo (ya no tanto, por fortuna), pero lo que viene de la Madre Patria, también goza de mucha aceptación. No me extrañaría que algunos de los que nacieron en Madrid (Cundinamarca), Sevilla (Valle del Cauca), Cartagena (Bolivar) o cualquier otro lugar del país digan: "Llámale al móvil"


----------



## maidens

Sofia29 said:


> Movicom fue la primera compañía de telefonía celular y fue la única por un tiempo. Entonces, si tenías celular, era Movicom, por eso se le decía así.
> 
> Ahora la mayoría de la gente le dice celular directamente... pero no es que movicom ya no se use. En mi círculo de amigos/parientes/conocidos, todavía se dice movicom (la palabra celular es considerada "grasa" por mucha gente).


 
¿Sos de capital?
porque te juro que no escucho a nadie decirle movicom al celular.


----------



## lucia2

¿Qué significa 'grasa' en este contexto?


----------



## maidens

lucia2 said:


> ¿Qué significa 'grasa' en este contexto?


 

*grasa**.*(Del lat. vulg. _grassa_).

*8.* com. despect. coloq._ Arg._ y_ Ur._ Persona de hábitos y preferencias vulgares. U. t. c. adj.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_
__ 
__ 
__ 
una persona grasa es una persona vulgar


----------



## lucia2

Muchas gracias, maidens.  Pues, no entiendo por qué será grasa emplear "celular."


----------



## maidens

lucia2 said:


> Muchas gracias, maidens. Pues, no entiendo por qué será grasa emplear "celular."


 
es la opinión de Sofia29, yo no estoy de acuerdo con que se considere vulgar emplear la palabra "celular" es el término utilizado por casi la totalidad de la población, por los medios de cominicacion, hasta por las propias companías de celulares.


----------



## Honeypum

Estoy de acuerdo con Maidens.
El nombre comercial es "celular" o "teléfono celular" y no es grasa llamarlo de esa manera. A mí me parece más grasa y anticuado decirle "movicom".


----------



## kapoen

Hola,

En Honduras siempre se dicen *celular* y no móvil.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Al igual que Beto, no tengo el privilegio de ser Argentina, pero por acá:
"Llámalo al celular" ó "Llámalo al Cel".


----------



## Bilma

Sofia29 said:


> Llamalo es una palabra grave terminada en vocal. El acento es prosódico, la palabra no lleva tilde.


 
Llá-ma-lo


Palabra esdrújula. Todas las palabras esdrújulas se acentuan.


----------



## ryba

Bilma said:


> Llá-ma-lo
> 
> Palabra esdrújula. Todas las palabras esdrújulas se acentúan.



_Llámalo_ sí. Pero _llamalo_ no.

_Llámalo (tú)_., pero _Llamalo (vos).

Llama (tú)., pero Llamá (vos).

_Más sobre el voseo

Saludos.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

ROSANGELUS said:


> pero por acá:
> "Llámalo al celular" ó "Llámalo al Cel".


 
Rosa,

Tal parece que tenemos en común muchas más expresiones de las que yo imaginaba. Por aquí también diríamos *llámalo al/a su celular* o *llámalo al/a su cel/celu*.

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Rosa,
> Tal parece que tenemos en común muchas más expresiones de las que yo imaginaba. .


Pe'...
Que bueno


----------



## Cronista

Por aquí (Rep. Dominicana) sólo usamos "llámalo al celular".


----------



## Aviador

Hola,

El término _móvil_ en Chile es universalmente conocido y muy usado, sobre todo por las mismas empresas de telefonía ****, ****), por la prensa y el registro formal. Sin embargo, público en general, en el día a día, usa más la palabra _celular_.

Por lo tanto, se diría normalmente: _Llámalo al celular.
_
Saludos
****
Marcas retiradas.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## juanmy90

mirx said:


> Respecto a que tenemos influencia anglosajona por decir celular, pues no, en Inglaterra dicen "mobile phone" y en Francia utilizan el equivalente. En EE.UU. por el contrario se dice "cell phone", y en la parte francoparlante canadiense utilizan el equivalente a "celular" en Francés. Así que yo más bien diría que es una cosa americana contra una Europea, habrá que ver que dicen los portugueses y los brasileños.



Yo diría que el hecho de que la palabra celular venga del inglés "cell phone" implica que es una influencia anglosajona, ya que:



> *anglosajón, na.*
> 1. adj. Se dice del individuo procedente de los pueblos germanos que en el siglo V invadieron Inglaterra. U. t. c. s.
> *2. adj. Se dice de los individuos y pueblos de procedencia y lengua inglesa.*
> 3. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a los anglosajones.
> 4. m. Lengua hablada por los antiguos anglosajones desde las invasiones hasta 1100 aproximadamente, conocida como inglés antiguo.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



¡Un saludo!


----------

